

Tell HN: Buenos Aires Meetup on Wednesday - AndrewWarner

I recently moved to Buenos Aires for a few months and noticed that there are a few developers/entrepreneurs here who read HN. Let's get together.<p>When:
Wednesday, Nov 18 @ 8PM<p>Where:
Voulez Bar
Cerviño 3802 - Ciudad de Buenos Aires
Tel: 4802-4817
http://www.guiaoleo.com.ar/detail.php?ID=2934<p>Also:
If you're thinking of coming, could you please email me? (Not required, but it might help.) mail at awarner dot com
======
eknudtson
Does Voulez Bar have a table for 10? - I suggest the terrace on top of "Pizza
y Espuma". It's across the street from Voulez Bar and could accommodate a
larger group.

<http://www.guiaoleo.com.ar/detail.php?ID=4130>

~~~
barmstrong
This is a good idea, if it gets too busy at Voulez we can go across the
street. Although I'm hesitant to change at the last minute since many people
may not see it. Lets try Voulez first and use head there as a backup.

------
djanowski
Cool, I'll try to make it.

Also – there's an Open House at Cowork Central this Wednesday, so feel free to
join us: <http://eventioz.com/events/open-house-jelly>

------
nir
Would any on you guys care to tell a little about the Buenos Aires dev/founder
experience? Never been to Argentina but it seems like something interesting is
building up there...

~~~
barmstrong
It does seem like something is brewing here. I think it got popular with Tim
Ferriss' The Four Hour Work Week where he talks about it...lots of founders
came down here. It's easier to bootstrap a web business because:

1\. costs are much lower here 2\. earning in dollars and spending in pesos
means your money goes a long way (geo-arbitrage)

It's by no means huge yet, but there is a band of renegade expat
coder/entrepreneurs I've met up with. A sampling:

uplifted.net easybroker.com areatresworkplace.com rubyrescue.com mixergy.com

and my own site startbreakingfree.com

~~~
nir
How about visas etc? Do you need to leave every few months to renew your visa?

~~~
barmstrong
Yeah the Ferry is full of foreigners doing the Uruguay trip to renew their
visa for another 3 months.

I learned recently though that the fine for overstaying your visa is almost
the same as the Uruguay trip if you stay a few nights. The fine is (around 300
pesos or $80 US) no matter how long you stay so since I've already been to
Uruguay once I'll probably just overstay it. At least is what I'm told, I'll
find out if it's true soon :)

------
hypermatt
How large is the tech scene down there? I've been wanting to move but only to
a hacker friendly city (Sadly NYC is mediocre). Anyone know of some local
websites for developers?

------
vikdug
Just found out about this. I'll be there too +1. Andrew - I'll drop you an
email just so you have it.

@vikdug

Vik

------
mfalcon
Great!, I'll try to be there. All of you are from US?(I'm argentine).

~~~
mergoc
I'm from venezuela

------
eknudtson
pizza y espuma on cervino - <http://www.guiaoleo.com.ar/detail.php?ID=4410>

------
inaka
Ruby Rescue will be there...

------
awerner
Sounds good, will stop by!

------
compay
I'll try to make it too.

------
infusedbrian
infused industries will be attending (@briancary and @acary)

------
tomhenrik
I'll be there too :)

------
danut
I'll try to attend

------
gtmcknight
we will def try to make it! (@hypem + @sched)

------
Simon_B
sounds good, I'm on for it, Cheers Simon

------
barmstrong
I'll be there!

------
mergoc
I'll be there

